# Connecting TV to PC via HDMI



## Mason29 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi guys

I tried to connect my PC to a Panasonic TH-PZ800B 42". http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_GB/870677/index.html

I used a HDMI cable direct from my one of my 8600GTS graphics card, and it started to work... the BIOS loaded... Windows XP was booting.... But then when the Windows XP login screen should appear, the display went blank. I thought it was because of the settings, so i looked at my manual, and changed the resolution to 1024x768 @ 60Hz frame rate accordingly. But still the same problem.

My PC specs if you need them:
Intel Q6600 CPU
2GB Corsair 800Mhz RAM
Asus P5N-E MOBO
SLI Nvidia 8600GTS 256MB (512MB combined) GFX
700W Thermaltake Toughpower PSU

Thanks for reading  Keep my posted on any help, cheers.


----------



## newmanae (Sep 1, 2008)

I have the same problem with my Nvidia 8200, it doesn't always recognize my Samsung lcd. I have to go into the Nvidia control panel (right click on desktop) go to set up multiple displays and check if your tv is on the display list, if not click the my display is not on the list link, check the force display detection on start up box and restart (make sure your tv is on during restart) You'll have to go back to the control panel after start up and choose to use your tv as the monitor. If you make sure your tv is on when you start your pc after doing this it will usually be recognized. Of course to do this you will have to have another monitor hooked up or use a remote desktop like Ultravnc http://www.filehippo.com/download_ultravnc/ to control your pc. I use Ultravnc from my laptop and also use it as a remote control for my media. Hope this helps.


----------

